
Show HN: What I do during breaks from coding. Free Music - bswuft
https://soundcloud.com/stephansquintet/sets/overflow
======
dbof
What is the license of this "free" music? Free as in beer, I suppose?
SoundCloud shows no info about that.

As a rock music lover, this sounds pretty great, btw!

~~~
bswuft
Thanks! Yeah I mean I made it and copyrighted it, but outside of that want
people to download it for free and feel free to share. It's just what I do for
fun, so I'm not really worried about monetization or anything...

